# [Q] Titanium market doctor



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

What exactly does the marker doctor do in TB? I only ask because I clicked on it and now none of my apps show up in the market under "my apps" . How can I fix/revert?


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

H_U_N_T_E_R_3 said:


> What exactly does the marker doctor do in TB? I only ask because I clicked on it and now none of my apps show up in the market under "my apps" . How can I fix/revert?


It "attempts" to re-link apps installed outside of the market (ie. from a backup) back to your google market account so you'll know when updates are available, etc.

You can try clearing cache and data on the market app the Application manager. Menu > Settings > Applications > Manage Applications > All


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

I cleared data and cache. This is what it looks like when I go to market>my apps


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

H_U_N_T_E_R_3 said:


> I cleared data and cache. This is what it looks like when I go to market>my apps
> 
> View attachment 12580


Try clearing cache and Dalvik cache in Recovery as well. Then re-run the Market Doctor, reboot, clear cache and data on the Market again and try it. If that doesn't work, the TiBu guys are pretty good at responding to issues. I had a similar problem on my Xoom and they helped me work it out via emails.


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

After running market doctor, I would get random force closes from apps like quikpic. After I reinstalled them I wouldn't have any problems but if I tried restoring the app or data from tb, those apps would have problems again. Has anyone successfully used market doctor?


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for the help. I'll try it out and let you guys know


----------



## Rick564 (Nov 7, 2011)

I have had that same problem for a while now and haven't found any solution. After I reflash and open up the market for the first time I will see my paid apps but after I download something it goes to that screen. The problem is with google I believe and not the phone.


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

Oh OK. I just did the same thing and it showed up once but not again. Oh well I guess lol if you find a solution, will you post it here? And I'll do the same


----------



## beehiveblack (Sep 23, 2011)

Just use appextractor... does all of this and more flawlessly.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

have you guys tried deleting all of your backups ( back them up with app backup or something of course) then delete and reinstall titanium completely?


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

what do i do in app extracter? I've never used that before


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

H_U_N_T_E_R_3 said:


> what do i do in app extracter? I've never used that before


Appextractor allows you to restore your apps and data from a CWR or Safestrap backup. It also allows you to restore SMS/MMS, wifi settings and Bluetooth settings.

You might want to check on trying to update TiBu though. They just released an update that lets you remove market links from all apps. You might try that and then market doctor again. Can't hurt at this point.


----------



## Zenon (Aug 16, 2011)

This was listed as a known issue with no fix yet by google, same thing happen here, but if I change my account to my other g acct some appear will appear to show (only some Installed), the only way I got them back is complete factory reset thru cwm, with a good wipe of dalvik, and then not using " market doc" in titanium. Not sure what's going on yet but could be that titanium is linking the market to the wrong file, im going to look into it and see what I can find, and let you all know....


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

I #think# this happened to me with rom toolbox too. Can't say since I also had reinstalled tb. Plus ghelp forum seems to suggest this can happen unrooted/etc..

I can get them to show once by doing the whole cache/dalvik bit..but after update our immediately happens again.

Not a big deal but I think I'll try Terryrook's suggestion and report back.


----------



## thetingster (Nov 14, 2011)

I am having the same exact problem. Haven't found a fix yet.


----------



## franchise78 (Oct 13, 2011)

I had this problem on my Droid X and I deleted an app I had called Blackmart Alpha, then rebooted and made sure all files were deleted from my SD card. After that I went back into the market and everything was perfect. Hope this helps!


----------



## thetingster (Nov 14, 2011)

franchise78 said:


> I had this problem on my Droid X and I deleted an app I had called Blackmart Alpha, then rebooted and made sure all files were deleted from my SD card. After that I went back into the market and everything was perfect. Hope this helps!


So you wiped your SD card?


----------



## franchise78 (Oct 13, 2011)

thetingster said:


> So you wiped your SD card?


No. I'm sorry I didn't clarify that a little better. I made sure all the files from Blackmart Alpha were gone from my SD card.


----------



## thetingster (Nov 14, 2011)

Well I've never had blackmart alpha So that didn't work.


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

I just unrooted and went back to stock. Tried the OTA (it downloaded but will not install) and my market is still screwed up and I don't even have any apps installed yet including Titanium Backup. Just thought I'd let you guys know that didn't work


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

The only way I have found to fix the problem is to restore a backup that you had prior to using the "market doctor". I went back to the backup I did with Liberty3 v2.0 and everything is working great in the market and everywhere else. I'll keep posting about updates to this problem, but this definitely worked for me.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

H_U_N_T_E_R_3 said:


> I cleared data and cache. This is what it looks like when I go to market>my apps
> 
> View attachment 12580


in order to fix this you must do this:
clear data and reflash your rom
when it asks you to backup wifi passwords and other stuff via google make sure you check NO.... this fixes it.


----------



## Borrax (Sep 19, 2011)

tried wiping the data for market, and reflashed Th3ory rom on my phone again and did not backup exactly as told....still having issues


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

as long as you dont check "backup data from google" you shouldnt have a problem. dont know what else to tell ya. there is thread here that stated exactly what i said and it worked for numerous ppl. working for me as well


----------



## Borrax (Sep 19, 2011)

Switched back to Eclipse...apparently liberty and theory are having issues with this never had an issue with eclipse


----------



## thetingster (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm still having this problem. No apps showing in "My apps" I don't have back up data with google servers checked. At a loss at this moment, as to what to do. Also I am on stock .901 with some bloat frozen. I also do not have a custom rom installed.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Darkstarsinner has started a thread on how to fix your missing apps from the market


----------



## thetingster (Nov 14, 2011)

Thank you. This finally, it appears has fixed the problem.

http://rootzwiki.com...994#entry374994

Edit: well this doesn't appear to have worked. It's back not showing my apps again. Don't understand it.


----------

